# odczyt dvd : problem

## nostromo2

Witam, Wypożyczylem wlasnie sobie ALIENa na DVD no i pomimo moich checi nie znalazlem odpowiedzi dlaczego nie moge go odtworzyc. Idąc dalej w temat DVD okazuje sie ze bardzo mało płyt oryginalnych moge odtwarzać. Natomiast zripowane przez Windows u kolego odczytują sie idealnie. 

Próbowałem odtwarzac je w mplayerze i oto co dostaję :

```

nostromo@discovery ~ $ mplayer dvd://1

MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU T1300  @ 1.66GHz (Family: 6, Model: 14, Stepping: 8)

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami: MMX SSE SSE2

Odtwarzam dvd://1.

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:782 ***

*** for pgc->cell_position_offset != 0 ***

*** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:761

    for pgc->zero_1 = 0x5061

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:780 ***

*** for pgc->program_map_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:781 ***

*** for pgc->cell_playback_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:782 ***

*** for pgc->cell_position_offset != 0 ***

*** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:761

    for pgc->zero_1 = 0x5061

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:780 ***

*** for pgc->program_map_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:781 ***

*** for pgc->cell_playback_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:782 ***

*** for pgc->cell_position_offset != 0 ***

*** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:761

    for pgc->zero_1 = 0x5061

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:780 ***

*** for pgc->program_map_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:781 ***

*** for pgc->cell_playback_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:782 ***

*** for pgc->cell_position_offset != 0 ***

*** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:761

    for pgc->zero_1 = 0x5061

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:780 ***

*** for pgc->program_map_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:781 ***

*** for pgc->cell_playback_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:782 ***

*** for pgc->cell_position_offset != 0 ***

*** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:761

    for pgc->zero_1 = 0x5061

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:780 ***

*** for pgc->program_map_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:781 ***

*** for pgc->cell_playback_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:782 ***

*** for pgc->cell_position_offset != 0 ***

*** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:761

    for pgc->zero_1 = 0x5061

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:780 ***

*** for pgc->program_map_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:781 ***

*** for pgc->cell_playback_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:782 ***

*** for pgc->cell_position_offset != 0 ***

*** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:761

    for pgc->zero_1 = 0x5061

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:780 ***

*** for pgc->program_map_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:781 ***

*** for pgc->cell_playback_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:782 ***

*** for pgc->cell_position_offset != 0 ***

*** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:761

    for pgc->zero_1 = 0x5061

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:780 ***

*** for pgc->program_map_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:781 ***

*** for pgc->cell_playback_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:782 ***

*** for pgc->cell_position_offset != 0 ***

*** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:761

    for pgc->zero_1 = 0x5061

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:780 ***

*** for pgc->program_map_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:781 ***

*** for pgc->cell_playback_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:782 ***

*** for pgc->cell_position_offset != 0 ***

*** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:761

    for pgc->zero_1 = 0x5061

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:780 ***

*** for pgc->program_map_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:781 ***

*** for pgc->cell_playback_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:782 ***

*** for pgc->cell_position_offset != 0 ***

*** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:761

    for pgc->zero_1 = 0x5061

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:780 ***

*** for pgc->program_map_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:781 ***

*** for pgc->cell_playback_offset != 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:782 ***

*** for pgc->cell_position_offset != 0 ***

*** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:761

    for pgc->zero_1 = 0x5061

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:780 ***

*** for pgc->program_map_offset != 0 ***

...(Mnóstwo naprawde mnóstwo tego :D )...

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:2093 ***

*** for data[i] + VTS_ATTRIBUTES_MIN_SIZE < vts_atrt->last_byte + 1 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:2093 ***

*** for data[i] + VTS_ATTRIBUTES_MIN_SIZE < vts_atrt->last_byte + 1 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:2093 ***

*** for data[i] + VTS_ATTRIBUTES_MIN_SIZE < vts_atrt->last_byte + 1 ***

libdvdread: Invalid main menu IFO (VIDEO_TS.IFO).

Na tym DVD jest 4 tytułów.

W tym tytule DVD jest 29 rozdziałów.

W tym tytule DVD znajduje się 1 ustawień (kątów) kamery.

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB (0x000586b0)

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB (0x00303fd0)!!

audio stream: 0 format: ac3 (5.1) language: en aid: 128.

number of audio channels on disk: 1.

subtitle ( sid ): 0 language: cs

subtitle ( sid ): 1 language: da

subtitle ( sid ): 2 language: en

subtitle ( sid ): 3 language: fi

subtitle ( sid ): 4 language: iw

subtitle ( sid ): 5 language: hu

subtitle ( sid ): 6 language: is

subtitle ( sid ): 7 language: no

subtitle ( sid ): 8 language: pl

subtitle ( sid ): 9 language: pt

subtitle ( sid ): 10 language: sv

number of subtitles on disk: 11

Wykryto format MPEG-PS.

```

I na tym wykonywanie programu się zatrzymuję

W odtwarzaczu VLC praktycznie to samo.

libdvdread mam w wersji : 0.9.7

libdvdcss mam w wersji   : 1.2.9-r1

Na odtwarzaczu stacjonarnym oraz na komputerze z windows deszyfrowanie i odtwarzanie odbywa sie normalnie.

No i podaje konfigurację:

```

discovery nostromo # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T1300  @ 1.66GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 05 Mar 2007 11:20:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.binarycompass.org http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aalib aax accessibility acpi alsa ao audiofile bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus deprecated directfb discouraged dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog jabber java joystick jpeg libcaca libg++ midi mmap mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl optimisememory pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl plugins png ppds pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session skins source spl sse sse2 ssl tclk tcpd threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwindows x86 xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptic" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Z Góry dziękuje za wszelkie sugestię tudzież podpowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam

Nostromo

od raku: ort.

----------

## pancurski

próbowałeś wersje stabilne?

wyczytałem kiedyś gdzieś ze wazna jest kolejność instalowania:

libdvdcss->libdvdread

----------

## nostromo2

Nie próbowałem na stabilnych, a raczej jak Wszyscy mówią Nie-Testing a stabilnych.

Ktoś wie dlaczego tak jest ?

Może miał ktoś z tym również kłopot ?

PS. Coś nie tak chyba mam z moim gentoo bo:

Po wyłączeniu aplikacji, nadal pozostają w pamięci.

Dlaczego tak jest ? Co jest nie tak? 

Czasami jak poprzyciskam kilka opcji w programie naraz to dostaję informację że "Aplikacja uległa awarii" <- to co druga tak ma oparta na gtk. z qt w miare działa.

Prosze o jakąkolwiek wskazówkę co zrobic aby wszystko wróciło do normy  :Laughing: 

Pozdrawiam

od raku: ort.

----------

## Drwisz

Może, pomoże przebudowa "media-video/transcode" zwłączoną flagą USE="dvdread".

Czyli:

```
USE="dvdread" emerge media-video/transcode
```

----------

## pancurski

@Drwisz

flaga dvdread jest włączona globalnie

#nostromo2

może spróbuj zdowngradować libdvdread i libdvdcss ?

czy próbowałeś odtworzyć dvd na xine?

----------

## Drwisz

Hmmm... A czy nie warto sprawdzić? Przy instalacji K3b musiałem to właśnie zrobić. Dalej, używanie  biblioteki libdvdcss jest nielegalne we Francji. Może zatem być niewspierana globalnie. Warto chyba to sprawdzić ?

nostromo2 Ja przy objawach jak u Ciebie przebudowałbym wsparcie dla gtk w systemie. A przynajmniej gstermera i pluginy. Oraz odtwarzacze z flagami 

```
USE= "dvdread i dvdcss" 
```

 Tak dla świętego spokoju.

edit:

A jeśli używasz "Totem-a", to daruj go sobie. Zassij "gxine". Obsługuje menu dvd itd. Szczerze polecam.

----------

## nostromo2

co do xine do w wersji testowej nawet go nie zamierzam instalowac.. Poodtwarza cos i sie sam wywala.

Ps wlasnie zmieniam profil na x86 i wszystko zaczyna powoli wracac do normy, jednak testing to troche jest jak unstable  :Very Happy:  Pozmienialem troche flag, kompilator i zaczyna mielic OK.

Co do dividi to nie mialem jeszcze okazji sprawdzic. Oczywisce jak sprawdze dam znac.

PS wszystkie Filmy zrippowane na windows smigaja az milo, tyle tylo ze na poprzednej konfiguracji z ~x86 tez sie odtwarzaly.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Drwisz

Przyznam, że zdziwiło mnie aż tak niestabilne zachowanie Twojego systemu. Sam używam od zawsze "~x86" a teraz "~amd64" i nie doświadczyłem aż takich problemów z działaniem systemu. Ja sprawdziłbym system za pomocą: 

```
 revdep-rebuild --package-names
```

Dla mnie system utracił spójność. 

Czy kierowałeś się wskazówkami ze strony http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-upgrading.xml

przechodząc na gcc-4.1.1? (Zakładam, że tak. Ale warto spytać)

----------

## Gabrys

Sypiące się aplikacje GTK mi śmierdzą niestabilnymi flagami CFLAGS :/.

----------

## nostromo2

OK Ludziska, wszystko wraca powolutku do normy.

Moj blad -> wybralem zly profil przez pomylke na poczatku ( stage3-x86 ) i byc moze po aktualizacji gcc sie posypalo

@Gabrys

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Sypiące się aplikacje GTK mi śmierdzą niestabilnymi flagami CFLAGS :/.

 

flagi bralem z gentoo-wiki.com

Dla mojego procka ( Intel Core Solo ) 

Jak narazie jeszcze nie Solved - czekam na dvd zaszyfrowane i dam znac wieczorkiem

Pozdrawiam

Nostromo

 :Cool: 

----------

## Drwisz

 *nostromo2 wrote:*   

> OK Ludziska, wszystko wraca powolutku do normy.
> 
> Moj blad -> wybralem zly profil przez pomylke na poczatku ( stage3-x86 ) i byc moze po aktualizacji gcc sie posypalo.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> ...

 

Hmm... Ale co ma piernik do wiatraka? Przecież twój system to "x86". A zamianę gcc możesz wykonać na stage3 i przebudować system.Co więcej jest to nawet zalecane. Wcale nie musisz do tego celu budować systemu od stage1. Było to wałkowane na forum tysiąc razy. Musisz po prostu skorzystać z poradnika do którego link podałem wcześniej. I zrób to teraz. Bo przechodząc z "~x86" na "x86" i tak musisz wszytko przebudować od podstaw.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

